# SR44 vs LR44



## brh (May 2, 2010)

I spotted some of the little Coast lights at Office Depot that run on the LR44s (I believe) - I think this is the Mini-tac? Anyway, I'm thinking of picking one up, because they're like $6 and I think it'd be a fun little toy. Now, I know people aren't fond of button cells, but I don't care except for the fact that they're (manganese dioxide) alkalines! And I don't want even my $6 light being junked up on the inside…*

I believe Silver Oxide batteries are better - not as risky for a nasty leak, far better energy density. I also believe that the nominal voltage etc is pretty dang close to a normal alkaline. So is there any reason that some SR44s wouldn't go into this light? Are there any other options (like a lithium cell that's the same diameter but twice as thick, and then two of those instead of four *R44s?)

I know it's all a little ridiculous for a silly, cheap light that nobody seems too fond of, but I think it'd make for a decent around-the-houser. The low, low price just gives me a little room to experiment. 

Thanks in advance - Brian


----------



## Mr Happy (May 2, 2010)

I have an idea that the silver oxide cell has a higher capacity and is better for very low drain, very long life applications (like watches or calculators). For high drain devices like lights I think the alkaline LR44 may be the better choice.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 2, 2010)

I have had LR44s (AG13 I believe) leak but unless left for years typically the leakage is minimal and easily cleaned up as they are so small there is not a lot to leak out. the price of finding SR44s vs finding cheap LR44s makes the silver versions end up not cost effective IMO. My advice is just use LR44s, buy your batteries at a dollar store and check them every 6 months for leakage and you should be ok otherwise you will find after you replace the silver batteries a few times you could buy another light with the difference in price of 8/$1 AG13 dollar store cells vs ~$1 each silver SR44 batteries.


----------



## don.gwapo (May 2, 2010)

Just copied some article here:

*Performance*

_Alkaline batteries have a relatively sloping discharge curve, meaning that as they wear down with use, the voltage will decrease. The silver oxide batteries, however, have a flat curve, meaning they will maintain their voltage right up until they die. This makes them a preferred choice for some watches that would not run accurately at lower voltage. Both will operate in a typical temperature range of from --4 degrees F to 130 degrees F._ 

I have a coast K3 and uses the same battery as the minitac. First I used alkaline before but as described, I switch to silver oxide and went good as described. Only the drawback is the siver oxide is a little bit expensive than the alkaline but IMO it's worth it.


----------



## JCD (May 2, 2010)

brh said:


> I spotted some of the little Coast lights at Office Depot that run on the LR44s (I believe) - I think this is the Mini-tac? Anyway, I'm thinking of picking one up, because they're like $6 and I think it'd be a fun little toy. Now, I know people aren't fond of button cells, but I don't care except for the fact that they're (manganese dioxide) alkalines! And I don't want even my $6 light being junked up on the inside…*
> 
> I believe Silver Oxide batteries are better - not as risky for a nasty leak, far better energy density. I also believe that the nominal voltage etc is pretty dang close to a normal alkaline. So is there any reason that some SR44s wouldn't go into this light? Are there any other options (like a lithium cell that's the same diameter but twice as thick, and then two of those instead of four *R44s?)
> 
> ...



The newer MiniTacs use AAA cells and can be found for less than $6, if you're interested. See this thread for more information.


----------



## brh (May 4, 2010)

Thanks all! Looks like some conflicting theories here, with one actually having done the experiment and having SRs come out on top, so I think it's worth trying…*As I said, the fact that the light is so cheap offsets the price of having a little fun, experimenting…! 

I did know there was a AAA version, though I wish someone would do a side-by-side of the two… Although with the AAA available for 3.50 and the 4*R44 available for ~6…*Maybe I'll have to be the one… 

Thanks again - brian


----------



## zchuck (Dec 6, 2012)

I they probably put the silver in to maintain the higher capacity. Fresh batteries with a better brand will likely provide better service. I was informed from the factory supplier that they manufacture silver batteries with three levels of silver content, thus providing different qualities from the same manufacturer. Since the Alkaline batteries are a fraction of the price, you should get more usage per money spent i.e. more bang for the buck.


----------



## PCC (Dec 7, 2012)

brh said:


> Are there any other options (like a lithium cell that's the same diameter but twice as thick, and then two of those instead of four *R44s?)


A single CR1/3N battery can replace a stacked pair of *R44 batteries.


----------

